# Anyone ever heard of this APBT catching coyotes



## Kyboy (Apr 29, 2017)

I have heard of this a few different times APBT Used to catch coyotes the setup would be they would set up with the wind to them with a e-caller set up away from them to call a coyote in until it was close enough then let the dog loss to catch it or it gets away clean my only question has any one ever seen a bulldog that could have that kind of speed


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

APBT ?


----------



## Kyboy (Apr 29, 2017)

American pit bull terrier


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I am not sure why someone would want to release dogs on a coyote to just kill it. Is it even legal? What's the point of it? I am pretty sure after a pit bull tears into it, the pelt isn't going to be worth anything. If your not using the dogs to decoy the coyotes, your not hunting coyotes.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A coyote would likely outrun a pit.

I'm in full agreement with others on this. Sending a pit to fight it out with a coyote seems less than humane to me. Not to mention your pit is not going to differentiate between my pet dog and a coyote. So be prepared for the liability that follows. Also read your home owners insurance papers. Many will not cover damages by your pit and many landlords just won't allow them. If they do out west here they want a 1million liability policy in place. 
Call em and shoot em.


----------



## Tbone (Dec 1, 2017)

azpredatorhunter said:


> I am not sure why someone would want to release dogs on a coyote to just kill it. Is it even legal? What's the point of it? I am pretty sure after a pit bull tears into it, the pelt isn't going to be worth anything. If your not using the dogs to decoy the coyotes, your not hunting coyotes.


Here in Kansas some guys use Greyhounds to catch and kill coyotes.

I'm pretty sure it's allowed in Nebraska also.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

There are several states that allow it. Many times things end up being a mess. Most hunters can't control their pack of dogs well enough to keep them off of private property. I feel that if you want to kill something kill it, it seems inhumane to me to chase it all over gods green earth then let it be torn up by a pack of dogs. I personally have more respect for a coyote than that.


----------



## Tbone (Dec 1, 2017)

youngdon said:


> There are several states that allow it. Many times things end up being a mess. Most hunters can't control their pack of dogs well enough to keep them off of private property. I feel that if you want to kill something kill it, it seems inhumane to me to chase it all over gods green earth then let it be torn up by a pack of dogs. I personally have more respect for a coyote than that.


I know of one farmer in this area who had his Red Heeler killed when someone (who thought the dog was a coyote) "dumped" their Greyhounds on it.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

We can use dogs to kill coyotes.

I know several people that do just that.

Most use Doberman gray hound cross.

3 dogs can easily run down a coyote and dispatch it.

The fur damage is not as bad as one would expect.

They drive the fields and have trip doors on the dog boxes on the back of flatbed trucks.

When they jump a coyote they hit the trip and the dogs jump out and get the coyote in just a mater of minuets.

Quite interesting to watch.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

if legal, get out there and git-r-dun!


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)




----------

